# Market is whacked ...



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.google.ca/finance?q=TSE:CDZ
http://www.google.ca/finance?q=TSE:OSPTX

What happened at 10 AM today ??!!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Flash crash.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

It's the vacuum tubes at work, these were actually caused by HFT - unlike the crash crash we experienced on August 4.

http://nanex.net/StrangeDays/08052011.html

This shows 21 stocks with the same pattern

NASDAQ:QCOM
NASDAQ:TLEO
NASDAQ:ZAGG
NYSE:CRP
NYSE:CWB
NYSE:CHDX
NYSE:CPV
...

Be careful how you use stops, it's probably better not to use them in case the stock price jumps back, but unfortunately all of these closed decimated...


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

One of my stocks - AX.UN - experienced this as well.
I posted about this on the other thread (popup warning on bank website).


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Is that what pushed the VIX to 40 yesterday? I thought that was odd.


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

The pictures are beautiful. (no idea what they mean)

I'm not a conspirationist, but you think it's possible to intentionally take advantage of all the "stop-loss" orders out there?

I certainly was too slow to act this time. (I was quick enough to pick up some XRE on a 10% discount last year on May 6th)


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

wow this is some crazy sh*t... big boys got those bots shorting hard


----------

